# Land Cruiser Groups?



## JavelinaEngineer (Jul 22, 2013)

I live in the Cy-Fair area, and have a project FJ80. Wondering if there are any Land Cruiser 2Coolers and if there are any owners groups or the like in the Cypress area.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My girlfriend and a couple of early bronco brothers are up there....


----------



## Win101 (May 30, 2013)

*FJs*

I also live in Cy-Fair and recently bought a FJ60. The FJ is almost finished except the interior. I'm working on it. I also have a K5 Blazer which I am working on. I am unaware of any Land Cruiser clubs in the area except the Houston Land Cruiser club. Would love to meet other 2Cooler Land Cruiser owners in Cy-Fair.


----------

